# Naruto: Shinobis' Purpose



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 18, 2009)

This story takes place after the Shippuden Chronicles. All kinds of villages and lands may be used as settings, locations, and etc. Demons and tailed beasts are now known in public. Demons themselves aren't targeted for death, only the beasts, because not all the demons are bad. Also, so far a hidden village in the land of River is now known to the public. This village is known as Kagegakure. (The village hidden within shadows). Custom places, and clans, jutsu, all that can be used, but no canon characters can be played, only refered to. (IE characters from the actual series) I guess that's it on the basic information, no real plot is made, it just goes along as we make it!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kagegakure.. It was only sunrise, yet everything seemed wrong.

In the beggining of the village's history it was called Kagegakure, because it was hidden from the public, becoming a village of outcasts, yet over time it became a kind and peaceful place.

Not long after, it'd allied with its sister lands, the Land of Wind, and the Land of Fire. A small village and country like this needed strong allies to help it in its times of need. Otherwise, the people were only nothing compared to the forces of the Great Nations, such as the lands of, Fire, Wind, Earth, Water, and Lightning.

The village had been built long ago by a traveling weapon maker. He'd gathered people from other lands, and with those people, his family, and their families, they had built Kagegakure. This man was Tsunagi Ochina, the first of his clan.

The first leader of this village, and their shinobi forces. Was a man by the name of Kojiri Ugaki. His secessor was a young woman by the name of Toshimi Mogari. Her secessor was a young man by the name of Kazuo Ochina. When Kazuo died, his secessor was Ryoku Nugi. A few years later, it was learned that Ryoku was assassinated, and was being impersonated by Katon Ochina, the person who single handedly killed the majority of his clan, so they couldn't interfere in his domination plans.

This day, the current and fifth leader of Kagegakure, is Kazuki Ochina. The younger brother of Katon Ochina. Kazuki had been presumed dead with the rest of the clan, but he came from the Land of Fire and engaged Katon in battle, winning. Regarded as a hero, Kazuki was appointed the new leader of Kagegakure. When he then only strengthened the alliances with Sunagakure, Konohagakure, and established a new alliance with the Cresent Moon Kingdom.

This, is the history of Kagegakure...


----------

